# Pan fried chops and deep fried squash



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Thick center cut pork chops

Pan fry or seer in REAL butter.
Add: Garlic powder
Onion powder
Lemon pepper
All to taste.

Deep fried squash.....

1 Butter Nut Squash sliced 1/2 inch slices
bread crumbs seasoned or unseasoned
To bread crimbs add: Above spices and cinnamon sugar.
egg wash

Deep fry in fry daddy or fry baby in veggie oil for about 3-5 mins

Enjoy


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

RuddeDogg said:


> Deep fry in fry daddy or fry baby in veggie oil for about 3-5 mins
> 
> Enjoy


Damn, and I am a peanut oil kinda guy, but sounds good, so still will try, me love butternut squash the best!  

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

shaggy...you use peanut oil to fry veggies?...i think it gets to hot...for fish its great...but veggies gotta sweat to get the flavor out...jmo


----------



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

*try this one*



shaggy said:


> me love butternut squash the best!


I make this every holiday, big big hit. Got a sweet, custard type of texture to it.

http://sidedish.allrecipes.com/az/BttrntSqshCssrl.asp


----------

